# Happy 6th Birthday, Bella!



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I got Bella when she was 9 months old from BrightStar. I had adopted a different dog who wanted to eat my cat. As that dog was climbing the bannister, I called to see if they had something a little more "matchy" (she ended up being adopted by her foster







). They said Bella had issues, but was good with cats. Good deal-Kramer gave me a lot of training in issues, and my cat said she thought that was the better choice (as I peeled her off the top shelf of the closet). So in came Bella! She's such a good girl-she makes me laugh and helps me all the time with the other girls. So Happy Birthday, Miss Bellalalalalalalaaa! 

Baby Bella-when I first got her... 









Christmas Bella-she puts up with A LOT (that's all her/wrapping paper/bows)...









Let me introduce you to my little friend-Bella and her mini-me, Bruno...









I am loved and adored by all who meet me...









Bed of dirty old leaves...check...
Fence to lean against...check...
Dinocuz I snuck out of the house...check...
Yep, I'm happy!









What happens when your baby sister has attention problems-Bella, Ava, and Mariele...









Giving you a classic pose...just to get me to leave her alone (was trying out that 18-55mm lens and it annnnoooooooyed her)...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy 6th Birthday Bella!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Bella! She is just too pretty! Love the wrapping paper picture


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Bella,








from this part of the world!!

In my personal opinion you're EXTREMELY beautiful. 

Take care!!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Happy birthday Bella!! She is soooo pretty!! 

Jean I love your pictures!!! You just need to get over that guilt for not commenting on everyone's threads in the pictures room and starting posting more!!!!
















Rescues are so beautful and your pics are great so go to a therapist, talk about it, then come back and post pics!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the birthday wishes for Bella. It's not easy being one of my dogs with the picture thing-she is probably the best at posing-even with wrapping paper! Mariele on the other hand...

I cannot believe she's 6!!!!!!!








Okay, Lisa, I am going into therapy and will be back to post pictures.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

She is just stunning!!!

All of your dogs have that "royalty" look....


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Bella! 
You are a beauty!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Happy belated 6th birthday, Bella. You are as beautiful as your name.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bella, you are a beauty!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bella--sorry this is late but I had a big deadline on your birthday! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Another belated birthday wish, hope you celebrated in style and mom treated you royally.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy belated # 6 Bella, you are gorgeous & have a beautiful family!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Of course she is loved by all!







Happy Birthday!!


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy belated birthday Bella! You're name suits you so well, you are gorgeous!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy B Day BELLA!!!!!!!!!!! We luvs yaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------

